# Judge?



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Would like your opinion on the Judge if anyone has one. Thanks


----------



## Stella1 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have one, what info are you looking for?


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

stupidly retarded.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Overated. If you are looking for a fun gun buy one. If you are looking for a serious work or self defense gun do yourself a favor and buy a good semi auto or revolver.....


----------



## cootcommander (Jun 26, 2011)

Got one, like it but pretty much impractical for anything but plinking or possible self defense. I would much rather carry/use my Ruger SP101 over the Judge any day for self defense.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Just when I thought 410 ammo was expensive enough.

Chuck Norris has to register every part of his body as a separate lethal weapon. His spleen is considered a concealed weapon in over 50 states.


----------



## amzee (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.centplay.com/affiliate/games_4320/


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I think one might be a fun range toy but that is about it, too big bulky and heavy to make me want to conceal one, .410 out of a rifled barrel isn't ideal for self protection, maybe if I was in snake country it could be handy, but there are probably more practical guns for that. But if you want one who cares what we think.


----------

